# anoying nicknames given to you



## pipin (Aug 8, 2004)

just wanting to know what anoying nicknames everyone has mine are

1. drabit
2. elvis
3.hair
4.no eyes
5.guy that wants to kill everyone
6.rocker
7.my tie
8.creaper
9.gamer
10.shadow lurker


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 8, 2004)

The most annoying nickname I have ever gotten was Beans... when I was like a baby, by my dad, and I have NO idea why, and I HATE it.

Besides that, lots of people called me 'Pigeon' last year... but only because I was eating some kind of bread thing with seeds and stuff on it. 

Some nicknames I liked at first and then got annoying were like 'Miss Frito' and 'Hairy Feet' and 'Frodo', etc., etc.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 9, 2004)

Er...my parents, until recently, called me Miss Roo (HATE!), Ariamay (not QUITE so bad, sounds almost elvish. hmmm...), Kay-Maria (my dad confuses my sister and I quite frequently), and such evil variations on my too-evil-in-the-first-place name.

General people call me: Psycho, freak, schizo, lesbian (I'm not, liars!), crossdresser (huh? I am? I had no idea), and the other classics. Urgh.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh geez, I have a lot. 

Chewie - my most common nickname
Chucky - YUCK! I HATE that one with a passion.
Budah - don't ask...i have no clue


I know there's more..those are the most common ones tho.


----------



## Saucy (Aug 9, 2004)

i dunno, i hate being clled baby, or babes or anything like that yuck!  


um Flake and muffin,

caus my first name is brandie so i get

bran flake
and
bran muffin


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 9, 2004)

Treyar said:


> Er...my parents, until recently, called me Miss Roo (HATE!), Ariamay (not QUITE so bad, sounds almost elvish. hmmm...), Kay-Maria (my dad confuses my sister and I quite frequently), and such evil variations on my too-evil-in-the-first-place name.



Yeah my parents do that too- they call me Anirac, which is my name backwards. And my Aunt and Uncle sometimes call me 'Kat-Carina' because my cousin is Katrina.


----------



## pipin (Aug 10, 2004)

pipin said:


> just wanting to know what anoying nicknames everyone has mine are
> 
> 1. drabit
> 2. elvis
> ...





forgot one: Elliot moose


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 25, 2004)

I haven't had many nicknames. When I was a little girl they called me punky. My brother used to call me zombie, and that was annoying. My youngest brother calls me all sorts of names I best not post here. Things that boil down to me being stupid or ugly. But he is a very mean boy, I seriously doubt he has a conscience at all.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 27, 2004)

the most annoying nick name/ evil name i have ever been called is witch. not as in insult, as in you practice witchcraft. and i don't. and they mean it insultingly. *sulk*. i tell them NO, YOU FOOLS, NO! but they do not listen. i am considered quite freaky at my school (the evil goth/witch/scarygirl. which i am only the last (though would like to be the 1st). not exactly the sme things) zombie is an interesting name... oh, and i get called shorty by most of my friends who are taller than me ( and yet two years younger than me?!). i am only 5'1'' (did i do that right?) and one quarter. did you care? i sincerely doubt, but oh well.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 31, 2004)

VioletFalcon129 said:


> i am considered quite freaky at my school (the evil goth/witch/scarygirl. which i am only the last



ditto...scaryscary...and I do it ON PURPOSE!!!! My goal is to be that crazy.psycho freshman that everyone in the school knows about because of the weird things that I do.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 1, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> Budah - don't ask...i have no clue


Obviously, it's because you put M&Ms in your belly button.

I have never had nicknames, and neither to my knowledge have any of my brothers or sisters (except for the standard 'Westie', being as our surname was West). Suddenly I feel left out. 

As for all you who feel you are considered weird; you are probably simply folk who refuse to conform to the norm when it comes to hair, handbag, shoes and "this season's colours" (yuk!). For 'weird' read 'individual', which most young people are most definitely NOT as they are scared witless in case anyone doesn't approve of them or something they are wearing/saying/doing (take your pick). Loss of individuality is too high a price to pay for fitting in.


----------



## Beleg (Nov 1, 2004)

Murli...

I suspect though that only Aule/Rog/Pippin Took would get it.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 1, 2004)

Treyar said:


> ditto...scaryscary...and I do it ON PURPOSE!!!! My goal is to be that crazy.psycho freshman that everyone in the school knows about because of the weird things that I do.



hey, that is like EXACTLY WHAT I DO. (are you copying me?) ok, i do not think you are copying me. i think every one in school all ready DOES know who i am because of the weird things i do... (and yes, i am i freshman if you are meaning 9th grader [if there was ever another meaning...]) 

that is a very intersting coincedence. 

hooray for freakyness!!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 2, 2004)

This is the second post in a row I've looked at where someone says what grade they are in. I haven't a clue how old a 9th grader is, or how much they are supposed to have learned, as we operate a completely different system in the UK (which I won't explain now, as the Government are constantly tinkering with it, and the rules are certain to change. Only Scotland escapes!).


----------



## Uminya (Nov 2, 2004)

9th graders are generally between 14 and 15 years old, unless they were held back or advanced ahead.

I had nicknames, but none of them were annoying.

1) Mouse
2) New Guy
3) JT


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 2, 2004)

I had one annoying nickname given to me this past July when I was on staff at a camp in Virginia. They're were 3 of us with the same name, so they decided to tell us apart with different nicknames, and I was called "Splenda Steve" because I'm diabetic and since I can't have too much sugar, I would use Splenda, which is a popular sugar substitute.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 8, 2004)

"Splenda Steve"? 

BWAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 

okay, i'm sorry. but that is funny! (not that having diabetes is funny. but spelnda stever... ha HA!) 

lets see, how much have i learned... 

uhm... 

never tell the gym teacher to shut the f- up? 

don't threaten to stab people w/ scissors? 

don't sit right outside the side door when you go outside while skipping class? 

lady bugs scare just about every one? 

it isn't wise to ask someone why they are wearing pink when every single person at your table is wearing black, because then the whole rest of the school will come over and start asking you stupid questions( "are you goth? you know that means you worship satan right?") ?

and disection of frogs and crayfish is to avoided at all costs, yes definately. 

not that you care. 

but do!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 8, 2004)

VioletFalcon129( "are you goth? you know that means you worship satan right?")[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah. Goth serves satanism as much as Budha was a pop singer.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 10, 2004)

heh heh... 

ya know, another nickname people have for me is "your majesty" or whatever, since i plan to take over the world (dead serious, wait and see). it's just my friends who call me that. (or "my queen" really). 

(*coughthatwastheresothefirstthingwasn'tspamcough*)


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 20, 2004)

> as we operate a completely different system in the UK (which I won't explain now, as the Government are constantly tinkering with it, and the rules are certain to change. Only Scotland escapes!)


  We do be the lucky ones  I'm out of it all now, though. University's the way to go  

I've never had a lot of nicknames, just usually ones in reference to my name, or my height, like Big Man (a Chewin' the Fat character) because I'm 6'3" etc. But at uni now I've picked up an annoying one that I'm trying to shake off - Craggle  It's like Fraggle as in Fraggle Rock... I originally thought it was a mere play on words - craggle/fraggle, but it turns out the guy that thought it up knew what I knew, that Craig is derived from 'crag', meaning 'rock' in gaelic. And there's Fraggle Rock. Hence, Craggle...

Another one I've got now, which isn't really annoying, is Super. For some reason I became Super Craig during freshers week  I can't remember if it was before or after I did an amazing jump over a road whilst drunk, fell when landing and caused myself much pain, so it might be because of that, I don't know. Who knows? Freshers week was a blur


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 11, 2004)

i used to refer to someone as new guy. he never complained though

I had *Jando* (the j is supposed to sound like a Y.. european..)
*Zoodique* (i hated that one the most. my brother made it up and my dad decided to keep it.)
*Shorty panage, dimples (i don't have dimples.), *


----------



## reem (Dec 12, 2004)

*Olive Oil*: My older sister used to call me that when I was 11 because I was really skinny.
*Book Worm*: Also by my much beloved sister when I discovered the joys of reading at age 12.
*My Queen*: One of my friends has developed the habit of responding to my questions with that. Eg: 
_reem: "Gino,"
Gino: "Yes, my queen?"
reem: ""_
You get the picture
*Freakazoid*: Another new nick my friend made up in retaliation to my taunts.
*Machie*: Short for Ma'chello. It's a Stargate thing. One of my friends is an SG1 enthusiast (talk about understatement) and she thought it would be amusing to call me that.
*Reem al Bawadi*: which is the name of a restaurant. Really annoying, and thankfully only used by one idiot friend whom is affectionately dubbed as 'Doofus'. The thing is, he tends to call it out across a packed room of complete strangers. As I said, extremely stupid and annoying.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Dec 31, 2004)

"my queen"? 

ha ha! my friends at school call me that, because i am bent on world dominatio- i mean, really queenly, yeah... that's what a mean...

kyeheh.


----------



## Caerdrath (Jan 1, 2005)

Annoying nicknames 'eh?? well, there was bubble (and still being used i might add...god i could kill some people for that name) and the ever so evil baby name of chubby chops (i was quite a large baby, in the facial department, LOL)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 1, 2005)

VioletFalcon129 said:


> heh heh...
> 
> ya know, another nickname people have for me is "your majesty" or whatever, since i plan to take over the world (dead serious, wait and see).



Now who's copying whom? huh huh?  

grr...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm confused. Who am i copying? Me? (Please share) Am i offending someone? I sure hope not... (i hate geting into on-line fights.) i will be very sorry if i am told what i have done (for i am stupid and do not know) 
(shoot! I just checked some previous posts of mine and i said the "my queen" thing already. oh, i am so lame.)
(okay, you are going to shoot me, but i just checked some more posts of mine here. i keep repeating myslef! and other people too i think. oh, gob, i am so lame.) 
and also, i do not think anyone is copying me. did i say that? didn't i say never mind after? and didn't e.Blackstar's name used to be Treyar? AGH! I AM SO CONFUSED!


----------

